# مواسير الحريق فوق الأرض ... كتاب باللغة العربية... ماتريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (27 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب السادس من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها
المواسير فوق الأرض

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على nfpa 13 إصدار 2013 .. إلا بعض النقاط القليلة

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

وأنا لا أجيز لأحد أخذ المعلومات من الكتاب للتربح والكسب


الكتب السابقة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t448844.html​


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (27 سبتمبر 2014)

ربنا يكرمك اخي ويجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## mya1963 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

مجهود كبير ورائع والى الامام وانشاء الله ننفد مشاريع في اميسا ونطفئ الحرائق فيها


----------



## Nile Man (27 سبتمبر 2014)

Thanks a lot


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 سبتمبر 2014)

أحييك من كل قلبي على هذا الجهد المتفرد التميز
و أسأل الله لك من كل خير أعطاه لبشر


----------



## konan2007 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 سبتمبر 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> أحييك من كل قلبي على هذا الجهد المتفرد التميز
> و أسأل الله لك من كل خير أعطاه لبشر


 شكر الله لك أستاذنا ... إنما نقتبس الهمة من جهود أمثالكم ​


----------



## hikal007 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير , فعلا مجهود جبار ونتيجه متميزه


----------



## hassan elkholy (28 سبتمبر 2014)

riyadh1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذا هو الكتاب السادس من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها
> المواسير فوق الأرض
> ...


*جزاك الله خيرا ودائما نحو الافضل *


----------



## ahmed alfaid (28 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شريف برادعية (29 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور جدا على جهودك مهندسنا ومعلمنا , نتابع هذه السلسلة لحظة بلحظة
جعل الله هذه الجهود في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م. رياض النجار (1 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. جميعا


----------



## eng_m_fatah (1 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## sharaf911 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## younis najjar (16 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## khaled elsone (13 نوفمبر 2014)

اللهم بارك فى صحته و علمه....آمين


----------



## abed fati (14 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله الجنة


----------



## zakarya ahmad (3 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكوووور على جهودك الرائعــة​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بكم وأكرمكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير


----------



## abdou206 (23 ديسمبر 2014)

Merci beucoup kho


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (9 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## راضي راضي (27 فبراير 2015)

لا إله الا انت سبحانك ........ إني كنت من الظالمين​

​​


----------



## راضي راضي (27 فبراير 2015)

لا إله الا انت سبحانك ........ إني كنت من الظالمين​
​


----------



## abdelsalamn (13 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## lakdhar (11 مايو 2018)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 مارس 2019)

بارككم الله وجعل أعمالكم زيادة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مراد محسوب (18 نوفمبر 2020)

السلام عليكم 
محتاج ماتريال عن رشاشات الحريق


----------

